

Make your legacy code self destruct in Rails to force technical debt clean up - jjbohn
https://github.com/alphasights/doofenshmirtz

======
jjbohn
When in the middle of long refactorings, I'm notoriously terrible at going
back and removing deprecated code. So, I made a gem that allows me to mark
somewhere in the code to self destruct on a particular date. Prior to that
date, you will see warnings in your test suite letting you know when and why
the self destruct mechanism is there. After the date, it will start throwing
exceptions in your test environment to basically self destruct the build. So
far, it's been a great incentive/reminder to go back and clean up after
myself. permalink

